# SPEAR GLADESZ 1/2



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

So Harry is known to do some crazy one-off things on his personal skiffs and we have been talking about this one for a while! He took a standard EvergladesZ and cut 5" out of the center to lighten & narrow her up a bit and kept the build very simple and functional. He installed a fiberglass 8 gallon gas tank up front, coffin box for storage, and was hoping to achieve a sub 6" poling machine. He installed the new 15" Tohatsu 20hp with the aluminum prop that came with the engine and we broke her in at varying speeds on Friday afternoon which as most know is NO FUN. After changing speeds for the next couple of hours he did open her up and we got almost 23mph with the stock prop but the engine also needed to be raised an inch for better performance. Now mind you it was very calm but Harry was quite proud of himself as one good push on the pole would give him about 25-30 yards of forward momentum/ glide. With 2 guys (370lbs) on the skiff we measured an honest 5-5 1/2" on his fishing pole till we struck sand bottom. Don't ask Harry to build one as he said it was to much work but here are




























a few pictures!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I want one! Seriously, how much? Harry's boats are just so sexy.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Great looking boat, I love the style of Harry’s designs.
JC


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Is that the one he was building with s-glass and Kevlar??


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

nice.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Rick hambric said:


> Is that the one he was building with s-glass and Kevlar??


Yes!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Harry the skiff teaser. That thing is sweet.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

That thing came out sweet, I love Harry Spears boats, so sick!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What kind of PP is that. Cooooool boat


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> What kind of PP is that. Cooooool boat


The one that's 25-30 yards long lol


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Can you elaborate on the fiberglass fuel tank.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Hate to add a negative comment as you guys obviously like these boats. Is it the photo or is that a very roughly finished cap? Edge almost looks like painted over plywood.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

It’s hard to judge any boat by pics, but harry spear is known for highly functional simple boats not show room boats. I personally find this boat really good looking but it’s not for everyone.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Hate to add a negative comment as you guys obviously like these boats. Is it the photo or is that a very roughly finished cap? Edge almost looks like painted over plywood.


You're probably right, not quite as finished as a regular production boat, but he doesn't use wood, I'm sure it's composite. This being a shortened hull, he would not have been able to use the cap mold that would normally be used for that hull. Also the cap layout looks different, so more than likely this was built by hand not popped off a mold. On his production boats the cap is from a mold, and what you'd normally expect.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> What kind of PP is that. Cooooool boat


Carbon Marine


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I looked back at the above pictures and can't tell if its painted over or not. But I did notice the string of lights in the rub rail


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I don’t think that’s lights in the rub rail, I think it’s black string with blue thread in it


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

firecat1981 said:


> Can you elaborate on the fiberglass fuel tank.


This skiff was built in a short period of time and he had no extra fuel tanks on order so he built one out of fiberglass. Probably not a lot of info on this website about fiberglass fuel tanks but go over to the Hulltruth and you can see that it has been done a lot in the past! 



Capnredfish said:


> Hate to add a negative comment as you guys obviously like these boats. Is it the photo or is that a very roughly finished cap? Edge almost looks like painted over plywood.


No wood in any of Harry's skiffs! As for the finish, Harry built this skiff in his down time at the shop for himself and designed it for pure function vs the perfect finish.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> Can you elaborate on the fiberglass fuel tank.


Maverick built a bunch of fiberglass tanks that failed with ethanol use. I think Chris Morejohn put some info on this site about the proper materials/method to build a fiberglass tank since he did it in some one-offs - search his posts and you should find it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd appreciate any info on dimensions for this "one off". Length, beam, hull weight if known.... Been jonesing for a micro to fish just one angler, strictly fly or lure... - but it needs to be around 15'... that's what will fit in my garage next to the old Maverick...


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

If it is the same length as the regular Evergladez, it would be 17’6”. With a 15’ length restriction, the 2 best looking skiffs I’ve seen are the Dragonfly Marsh Hen and Sandpiper 150.

https://dragonflyboats.net/models/marsh-hen/

http://www.wingmasterboats.com/sandpiper-150-skiff/


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

lemaymiami said:


> I'd appreciate any info on dimensions for this "one off". Length, beam, hull weight if known.... Been jonesing for a micro to fish just one angler, strictly fly or lure... - but it needs to be around 15'... that's what will fit in my garage next to the old Maverick...


As Gatorgrizz27 stated Capt Bob, its 17'6" long and a little narrow-errrr in the middle!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet boat Bonecracker, don't let the naysayers get to ya, you got what you wanted and personally I think it's awesome.


----------

